# Rock Flyer (N.C. area)



## bhop (Jan 9, 2008)

I made this for my brother with Illustrator CS3.  He's the drummer in Triple Overhead Cam.  If you're in N.C. and like to rock go see 'em.. 

http://www.myspace.com/3ohc

or if you're into J-Rock, go for Fujiyama Roll (yeah.. real J-Rock in N.C... wtf)
http://www.myspace.com/fujiyamaroll


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 13, 2008)

nice work.

how did you draw it? did you use a wacom tablet?


----------



## bhop (Jan 13, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> nice work.
> 
> how did you draw it? did you use a wacom tablet?



Thanks.  Yes, I have an older Intuous 2 tablet, not as sensitive as the 3, but it gets the job done.


----------

